# Late October Chants



## GLS (Oct 21, 2016)

A buddy and his wife came by today to show me a basketful of chants to have me id them.  They said they could have picked up three more basketfuls.  They had never picked them before.  I showed them how to clean and cook them.  I think it was all a Huck Finn trick to get me to cook an omelet for them which I did.  Absolutely beautiful batch and I helped myself to a mess.  I hope to go with him soon.  Gil


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice haul there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2016)

Mighty nice late season chants!


----------



## GLS (Oct 26, 2016)

Nick, I shared some with a buddy,  made a couple of omelets with some and cooked the remaining 13 oz. , divided up and froze in 3 vacuum bags for a rainy, cold day.  Gil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm jealous. We haven't had enough rain here to grow a mushroom. I got one mess of chants back in August and that was it.


----------

